# Rabbit/squirrel Slingshot Design?



## Morgun (Nov 3, 2012)

I am a teenager from Indiana, and am trying to find a good slingshot design/template for hunting squirrel and shooting the occasional rabbit or bird. I prefer shooting through the forks because I can shoot more accurately that way, and that i can attach stronger bands than necessary for that ammo ( less handslap, and i prefer to kill by penetration when it comes to anything other than my rifles,in which case penetrating doesn't seem to be a problem







). With that said, does anyone know of any good ttf designs that can be made out of wood (plywood, laminated, or solid), and if so, maybe post a picture or link?

Thanks, Morgun

P.S. With this being my first post, Thank you to all of the people who so generously share their information and help others learn about the awesome sport of shooting slingshots.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Take a look at the Ringshooter style. Very quiet, handslap almost non-existent, and instant band changes in the field. I'm 69 and can get over 20 lb/ft energy with this style and Theraband Red tubes, and have chronyed 380 fps with 2040 tubes and .25 inch steel. You should be able to get 30 lb/ft with the right rubber. Very versatile, and yes, you can shoot flats on a Ringshooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/page__st__30__hl__ringshooter#entry158194


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a look at some of Bill Hays' designs in the templates section. These are very accurate and Bill has been kind enough to share the designs with us.

The slingshot you will be most accurate with is usually the slingshot you are also most comfortable with.

You might have to try a few different designs to find which one works best for you.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Morgun (Nov 3, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Take a look at the Ringshooter style. Very quiet, handslap almost non-existent, and instant band changes in the field. I'm 69 and can get over 20 lb/ft energy with this style and Theraband Red tubes, and have chronyed 380 fps with 2040 tubes and .25 inch steel. You should be able to get 30 lb/ft with the right rubber. Very versatile, and yes, you can shoot flats on a Ringshooter.
> 
> http://slingshotforu...ter#entry158194


Thanks, both of you for your speedy responses, i actually have been eye-ing bill's designs lately, but i could also say the same about all of the other slingshots posted on the forum


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome! Try several. Think of it like a chocolate sampler, or Chinese buffet.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to the community....take the above suggestions and you will not go wrong!! Enjoy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Def sound advice, one more thing i want to mention,
Try to figure out ( hard to do before you try) what grip you like, i made a couple ss for family and freinds recently ,after watching my brother shoot a little, i realized that he was more of a hammergrip style shooter	, so i guess what im trying to say is pick a template that allows both grip options. Then you can decide what type of grip you like


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

to advance on kyle, one of Bill Hays' patriots would do perfectly, i myself as a teenager find it perfectly good for both styles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

any fork will take game its all about band set up dtbg 20 to 15mm tapor


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would suggest that you use one of the bill hays desighns.


----------

